# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  win32.katusha

## adam harrington

i have been told to post my results here and i will be told how to remove the virus, so here it is

thanks in advance

----------


## adam harrington

here are my scan results what do i do now?

thanks in advance   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

Hi. 
Run script, upload quarantine


```
begin
 QuarantineFile('C:\Users\Adam\AppData\Local\Temp\Unc.exe','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\Users\Adam\AppData\Local\Temp\Unb.exe','');
 DeleteFile('C:\Users\Adam\AppData\Local\Temp\Unb.exe');
 DeleteFile('C:\Users\Adam\AppData\Local\Temp\Unc.exe');
BC_ImportDeletedList;
ExecuteSysClean;
BC_Activate;
RebootWindows(true);
end.
```

----------

